# drawing opinions?



## Leo

so yeah I wanted to show a drawing I made and I wanted to know what you guys think of it and ways to improve and stuff like that ^_^










I hope the image works I havent really uploaded a photo on any of my posts before but I think I did it right so it should show


----------



## TerryCurley

This is so beautiful. Love the colors and your skill is very good. The one and only thing I feel detracts from the drawing is the dark dimple she has on her chin. I think it would improve the picture to make it a little lighter.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Besides the outlines.. The only thing that stands out in my mind is that when the eyes are closed.. you wouldn't have dark creases over the lids. Otherwise pretty good!


----------



## Leo

@TerryCurley thank you I do see that the shadow is a little heavy thank you for the advice. ^_^
@Bushcraftonfire well I was trying to capture her expression so I guess that's why but it did turn out a bit heavy altough the outlines are more on intentional because it's part of my style and I like how lined art looks but everyone has diffrent tastes in art so I understand where you are coming from ^^


----------



## Susan Mulno

She is very pretty. Is she finished?


----------



## Leo

@Susan Mulno
I think so I might change some minor things but can't really think of anything else to add ^_^


----------



## Eddieblz

What program are you using.
Also what effect were you going for. By that I mean, This is pretty good as it is but you may have been looking for something else. We can't really give you any help unless we know what you were expecting from yourself in this drawing.


----------



## Leo

Eddieblz said:


> What program are you using.
> Also what effect were you going for. By that I mean, This is pretty good as it is but you may have been looking for something else. We can't really give you any help unless we know what you were expecting from yourself in this drawing.



I use corel painter 
I'm not sure when I started on this my main thought was on my art style I have had trouble with never getting comfortable with one style and so I decided to try to make something that's the style I want so like certrain things like the colors and how the skin sort of disappears when you can see the clothing is a big part of it and I'm actually really happy with it and I think it's the style I really want to continue with even though it didn't get that many likes on instagram and deviant art ^^ 
I just wanted to know what people think of the style and not so much the technical part of how I draw I think


----------



## Eddieblz

Ok well, first off I think you have a pretty unique style going on here. this is a very nice piece. the composition is well done. Your style is very graphic and illustrative. Graphic and Illustrative is something I know a little about. I do see a few technical difficulty but with any new style you will probably work them out as time goes on. the thing is, not to change this piece but to go on to something new and continue to improve. This type of style lends it's self well to tattoo art, ads, pop art, surrealism this type of stuff.
Now as far as where your posting art, I personally would never post my art on Instagram. As far as deviant art go's, well as with any forum goes, you get out of what you put into it. I have an account over there. One thing to remember over there is that most of the members over there are heavily into concept art and anime. 
Anyway I'm looking forward to seeing more of your art.


----------



## Leo

Eddieblz said:


> Ok well, first off I think you have a pretty unique style going on here. this is a very nice piece. the composition is well done. Your style is very graphic and illustrative. Graphic and Illustrative is something I know a little about. I do see a few technical difficulty but with any new style you will probably work them out as time goes on. the thing is, not to change this piece but to go on to something new and continue to improve. This type of style lends it's self well to tattoo art, ads, pop art, surrealism this type of stuff.
> Now as far as where your posting art, I personally would never post my art on Instagram. As far as deviant art go's, well as with any forum goes, you get out of what you put into it. I have an account over there. One thing to remember over there is that most of the members over there are heavily into concept art and anime.
> Anyway I'm looking forward to seeing more of your art.


hmm okay thank you for the advice ^_^
when you say that you see a few technical difficulties what do you refer to?
so I know what I need to improve on in the technical part to a bit


----------



## chanda95

I like this very much. It does have a very "illustrative" feel meaning that it would translate well into a book or a story. You have captured an emotion of great sadness (in my opinion). I think it's a lovely piece. 

What I would have done differently is not have had the outlines and I would focus on adding a bit more depth and details in her hands. I might also consider shortening her fingernails a bit..they kind of look like claws right now. 

Overall though..aside from those details..you did a very good job and should be happy with it.


----------



## Leo

chanda95 said:


> I like this very much. It does have a very "illustrative" feel meaning that it would translate well into a book or a story. You have captured an emotion of great sadness (in my opinion). I think it's a lovely piece.
> 
> What I would have done differently is not have had the outlines and I would focus on adding a bit more depth and details in her hands. I might also consider shortening her fingernails a bit..they kind of look like claws right now.
> 
> Overall though..aside from those details..you did a very good job and should be happy with it.


ah okay thank you for the advice ^_^
hands can be a bother to draw sometimes xD


----------

